# 2nd Quiz - Crossword



## David H (Jan 18, 2016)

______________________________________

*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2016)

5. Unction?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 18, 2016)

6. Calculate ?
7. Impaction


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> 5. Unction?


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 6. Calculate ?
> 7. Impaction


Impaction is correct Matt


----------



## Redkite (Jan 19, 2016)

1. kipper
10. mostly


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2016)

David H said:


> Well spotted Matted


Matted? I brushed my hair yesterday, honest!


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

David H said:


> Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> Matted? I brushed my hair yesterday, honest!



Damn auto correct on my phone (fixed)


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Redkite said:


> 1. kipper
> 10. mostly



Mostly is correct but it's not kipper well done Redkite


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2016)

6.Divisions?
1.Smokie? ( as in Arbroath smokies)


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> 6.Divisions?
> 1.Smokie? ( as in Arbroath smokies)


'fraid not Robin


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

*Clue Time: 
*
*I've made it really easy for you by inserting the first and last letter to each word*


----------



## Redkite (Jan 19, 2016)

4. pigmentation
8. click


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Redkite said:


> 4. pigmentation
> 8. click



Well Done Redkite I'm going to give it to you it's actually 'CLACK'


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2016)

2.Dolomite?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 19, 2016)

9. Locality


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2.Dolomite?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jan 19, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 9. Locality


Well done Matt


----------



## Annette (Jan 20, 2016)

6. Rabdology


----------



## Annette (Jan 20, 2016)

3. Villanize? (or villanise?)


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> 6. Rabdology


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> 3. Villanize? (or villanise?)


Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2016)

Last one Given 

Salted Fish - - - Fumade


----------

